# I Almost Succombed To New Bike Fever!



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

I have my condition under control again. For a number of weeks I have been test riding lots of different bikes. I've ridden aluminum frames, carbon fiber frames, Gunnar steel frames (see my raving review of this bike in the frames forum), the so-called new bikes that older guys like me (52yrs.) are being told that we should ride. But every time, no matter how great the test ride, when I got back on Merckx Corsa 01, it just seemed like a nicer/better ride. Even on the outdated, overweight wheels, even on the outdated worn out 7 speed freewheel, the Merckx ride just felt better. So, today I began arrangements to purchase a Campy Chorus upgrade groupo and wheels for my Merckx. I figure I should be able to last another few months before I have another bout with new bike fever. But, if Eddy doesn't start looking at building a slightly lighter steel frame sometime soon, I may see myself on a Colnago Master X Light!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Smart man.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I got a yellow corsa 0.1 & a 03 Leader ,I upgraded the Corsa with a carbon fork& DA 9spd.,its still the most comfortable of 6 bikes I have (2 gios,1 serotta, 1 specialized,2 merckx& 1 supergo in box),corsa is still an awesome ride


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Fork Upgrade?*



eddymerckx#1 said:


> I got a yellow corsa 0.1 & a 03 Leader ,I upgraded the Corsa with a carbon fork& DA 9spd.,its still the most comfortable of 6 bikes I have (2 gios,1 serotta, 1 specialized,2 merckx& 1 supergo in box),corsa is still an awesome ride


Can you tell me a bit more about your fork upgrade? What led you to do it, what kind of fork and what effect it had on the descending qualities of the bike. Thanks.
Bill


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*Wise Man to not succumb*

I did at one point and ended up with a Giant TCR2 carbon. Decent enough but to be honest I'm 98% sure I'm going to sell it. I never ride it. I just finished the build on my Master x Light and just prefer steel over carbon. I'm riding a Corsa Extra and really like it. The MxL is lighter though that's for sure. 

Pics don't load as they are too big. :mad2:


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Amazing! Almost pulled the Trigger on Same Bike*

CLudlow: 
Amazing! I almost pulled the trigger on a Giant TCR Comp2 last week. I did like the ride of the bike. It felt like a pretty good fit to me and it climbed very nicely. I just felt at home again on the Merckx. I am still veryyyy tempted by a Master X Light.

Bill


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Find a good Master x Light frame and fork. Build it up with what you want. It's pretty fun. There are a few on eBay to be had if you're patient. A bit easier to find than a MX Leader I'd say though. If you're still thinking about a Giant TCR C2 let me know. Mines a large with all Ultegra. With the MxL I went Campy, and actually prefer it.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Thanks for the offer*

CLudlow:
Thanks for the offer on the bike, but I am a medium at best, and maybe a small. And, I think I am on the Merckx for awhile. 
Bill


----------

